# Guppies fin-nipping!



## dahcmed

I finished my aquarium with gravel, 3 plants and java moss, and put in 7 rainbow?ribbon guppies. Anyways, 3 just seem to slowly swim on their spot. But the other 3 seem to be ganging up on the other one, so these 4 aggressively swims around. *Is this normal behavior?* Not sure if they are fin-nipping, but they seem to be nipping on the lower fin (fin on belly) of the poor guppy (whom I'm afraid won't last due to stress). *What should I watch out for and possibly prevent (fin rot, etc.)?*

Another question, my tank is 15 gallons. *Can I add more *(am using a 360L/hr hang-on filter)? Which is best compatible with these rainbow guppies (molly, platies, tetra, dwarf gourami, etc.)? Am planning also to put some amano shrimps in a few weeks time, and additional 3 plants, and grass up front.


----------



## dahcmed

Just as I was typing my question, I noticed the poor guppy swimming on it's side. Took him out and :rip: 

Now the 3 "gangster" is ganging up on another one (who is sticking to the corner, swimming up and down, away from it's predators). Should I put them in jail or something :???: What's going on?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Are the all the same sex?


----------



## dahcmed

Yes. That's as per the petstore. And by looking at the fins also as per the sticky, I think.


----------



## ni317

Male guppys will nip at each other if theres no female to chase around witch stnks becouse most peopel like the look of the male guppies but dont want to deal with millons of fry from the females that keep the males busy from nipping each other.
To help the ones that have been nipped Put 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt per 10 gallon and keep the water very clean You can also add melafix also but just befor worned it smell pertty bad but it does work and helps in healing 
Diana


----------



## dahcmed

Thanks for the advise.
When I woke up this morning, the orange guppy being chased around -->:rip:

Anyways, the blue one who appears to be the leader of the 3 red ones is now after it's 3rd target (the gold). I guess i'll just wait for them to battle it out or for them to stop and drop in a few females, though the dilemma is I only have 15g, and there is already 5 males. I'll wait for a few more to die :chair:


----------



## ni317

you need to take the bully out and not let him keep it up and kill the rest if you only have a 15 gallon you will not be able to keep up the loads the females will make on the tank sence you will need to ahve at the least 2 per male and I have had some females drop loads of 70 or better fry as you see in my sig I have many guppy tanks and thats why 
Diana


----------



## dahcmed

I guess the guppies are not such a good idea for a small tank. I'll go fish hunting again. Got any suggestion for a starter like me. I have plants and gravel on a 15g. And I love looking at a school of fish rather than the big ones.


----------



## ni317

15 gallon I would go with a school of Neon Tetras or Rummynose Tetras in a 15 gallon you could have 10 of one of the other or if you really kept up on you water changes 15 or 7 of one and 8 of the other 
Diana


----------



## Lupin

ni317 said:


> 15 gallon I would go with a school of Neon Tetras or Rummynose Tetras in a 15 gallon you could have 10 of one of the other or if you really kept up on you water changes 15 or 7 of one and 8 of the other
> Diana


Best not to add them until the tank reaches a few months(preferably 6 months). Both tetras you suggested can be quite sensitive.
I'd recommend lemon tetras or beacon tetras for a start.


----------



## dahcmed

The bully seems to have stopped, since 1 of the red and even the gold he hunted, seems to be hunting him. I can sometimes see the bully to be swimming alone.

Anyways, once the aquarium is stable, is it ok to add 5 cardinals or neons to those 5 guppies?


----------



## Lupin

Dahcmed, I have replied to you in the other site. As long as your tank reaches a few months maturity, they should be ok.


----------

